# gignuntur



## MONADE81

Qualcuno sa dirmi da dove viene gignuntur?

continua sit omnis et plena materia ex qua cuncta gignuntur...


----------



## Cnaeius

MONADE81 said:


> Qualcuno sa dirmi da dove viene gignuntur?
> 
> continua sit omnis et plena materia ex qua cuncta gignuntur...



gigno: generare
ex qua cuncta gignuntur: da cui tutte le cose sono generate


----------



## MONADE81

Grazie!!!
se posso osare...ultimissima domanda
Gnautier?

Quin tu bene gnautier,si partium piget,transfugis quam prodis?
perchè non ....se ti rincresce il partito,non passi all'altro piuttosto che tradirlo?


----------



## virgilio

MONADE81,
               Il verbo "gigno, gignere, genui, genitum" ha un verbo fratello nel verbo greco
γίγνομαι, γενήσομαι, εγενόμην, γεγένημαι.
Quel Latino vuol dire "generare" - come ha detto sopra Cnaeius  - ma quel greco ha un significato piú vicino all'intransitivo, come se equivalesse alla voce passiva del verbo Latino: cioè  "nascere" oppure secondo contesto "succedere".

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Jenesaisrien

gnaviter è la grafia arcaica di _naviter_= diligentemente

A proposito del _De Otio_ di Seneca guarda qui


----------



## MONADE81

Si,è il de otio di Seneca

Grazie infinite,quello di cui avevo bisogno!!!!!


----------

